# Lockheed P-80 vs. Messerschmitt 262.



## V-1710 (Nov 20, 2005)

Your thoughts....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

Check the Polls forum. It's being debated already.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep...


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Nov 21, 2005)

Well just to make the new guy feel better ill get in on this. I would take the Me-262 if you had experienced pilots behind the controls, instead of some rookie or hitler youth. The P-80 was a good aircraft, and had much more reliable engines than did the germans, but that was due more to the substitution of materials and quality of production, rather than the design. With the situation in 1945, presumably middle or late of that year if the wat had lasted that long, i would have to take the P-80, due more to the pilot than the aircraft. But if we dont factor pilot, Me-262 all the way.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)

AGREE!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 22, 2005)

True, but the P-80 had higher acceleration than the 262, it could be loaded with a better selection of external stores.


----------



## delcyros (Nov 22, 2005)

Disagreed.
Both plane have a thrust to weight ratio of around 0.28. At 500 mp/h + the P-80 will accelerate better, while the Me-262 takes on more speed faster on a dive. Both planes don´t differ much. The P-80 may have a slight advantage over the Me-262 in clean configuration with half fuel load, given.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 22, 2005)

Please feel free to carry on the debate in the aforementioned "Me262 vs. P-80" thread in the Polls forum.


----------

